# only people with 50+ posts or so should be able to make new threads in the advertising forum



## #1 bro (Apr 19, 2009)

this I do propose. it seems like most of the people that advertise their shitty easy builder websites there have 1 post, at the most 10. the advertising forum should be a benefit to being an active member, so that the sites that community members actually put effort in can get attention, not a place where anyone can just waltz in and clog up the forum with their useless thread. 

not much else to say, really.


----------



## Pook (Apr 19, 2009)

Plus, some people may register only to advertise their forum, shitty or not.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 19, 2009)

you guys are so postist


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 19, 2009)

But then wouldn't people spam to get the 50 posts required to advertise, making the entire idea pointless?


----------



## Mewtwo (Apr 19, 2009)

Then they must be active for a month. Or something along those lines.


----------



## #1 bro (Apr 19, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> But then wouldn't people spam to get the 50 posts required to advertise, making the entire idea pointless?


yeah, if they _really_ wanted to, they could definitely just post in forum games or something. but that's a lot of effort to go to just to advertise a website at one forum! I know I would be more inclined to go choose a different forum, one where they haven't put up a rule like this.


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 19, 2009)

Posting restrictions are stupid.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 20, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> yeah, if they _really_ wanted to, they could definitely just post in forum games or something. but that's a lot of effort to go to just to advertise a website at one forum! I know I would be more inclined to go choose a different forum, one where they haven't put up a rule like this.


But why would you need that rule in the first place? Who cares about who posts in the Advertising board? Even if their forums/sites are shitty it's not off-topic for the board so it's hardly spam. Big wow, they only register to post. If they don't want to stick around they won't. Big deal.


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 20, 2009)

i find post restrictions retarded.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 20, 2009)

Is it really neccesary? Obv if they're only joining to flog their website they don't want to be part of the community anyway so why force them to?

Also if we do this I think the Advertising forum will be quite empty.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 20, 2009)

Why do we have an advertising board in the first place? Weren't sigs invented for that purpose? :/


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 20, 2009)

eh i would prefer signature advertising any day over making a thread for it but that's just me, so.


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 20, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> Why do we have an advertising board in the first place? Weren't sigs invented for that purpose? :/


no


----------



## Jetx (Apr 20, 2009)

People will give more attention to the advertisements of more active members, so I think it's okay. Some people join forums with the intent of just advertising and then get sucked in.


----------



## Abwayax (Apr 20, 2009)

It is rather trivial to make 50 posts.

Newsflash: If the advertising forum bothers you that much, just don't visit it.

Although I do think, if possible, there should be some sort of "sage"-like feature (replying to a thread without pushing it to the top) because all of the "your generic forum sucks" posts end up ensuring that those sites get more attention


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 21, 2009)

Well people aren't really supposed to sit there and bash generic forums anyway; they're meant to critique and leave it alone afaik. 



> People will give more attention to the advertisements of more active members, so I think it's okay. Some people join forums with the intent of just advertising and then get sucked in.


Going by what's happening now, it really doesn't make that much of a difference; Furret's forum got about as much attention as everyone else's when she advertised it and she's probably one of the most well-known members.

Also 50 posts isn't really 'active', that's about a week in Forum Games.


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 21, 2009)

furret is a he?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 21, 2009)

Number 100 said:


> Newsflash: If the advertising forum bothers you that much, just don't visit it.


that doesn't change the fact that it's still a stupid idea. :/

i mean, either you get shitbag Freewebs sites or the occasional forum that dies within weeks being advertised. that's not really worth a whole subforum, is it?



> no


well, what else is there to put in them apart from video game quotes, dragon eggs and lolrandom?


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 21, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> i mean, either you get shitbag Freewebs sites or the occasional forum that dies within weeks being advertised. that's not really worth a whole subforum, is it?





			
				Advertising board description said:
			
		

> Link to your website or forums here and get *feedback, attention and criticism*.


???


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 21, 2009)

half the people posting there don't even listen to your criticisms, or just think that you're wrong.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 21, 2009)

The other half do!


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 21, 2009)

Dewgong said:


> furret is a he?


Any pronoun is fine by me.


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 21, 2009)

ah. sorry.


----------



## Zhorken (Apr 21, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> Why do we have an advertising board in the first place? Weren't sigs invented for that purpose? :/


Sigs were invented to be stuck on the end of every post (hence "signature").  You could advertise a site in your sig, but even then, the idea is that you're signing your posts with the advertisement to get attention, not using the sig as a display case which happens to contain your link.  they've evolved into display cases though  :V  kind of sucks imo

I think the sig character limit should be way small and that there should be some sort of display box only seen in profiles if people care that much about something they can use like they (mis)use sigs.

My sig is an example of what sigs were originally intended to be (and that *is* how they were originally intended, whether or not that's how they're intended on TCoDf).

EDIT: ftr your sig is pretty much fine; this post becomes less directed at you as it goes on


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 22, 2009)

I'd almost think limiting the number of images instead of the number of characters would be a better solution.


----------



## Zhorken (Apr 22, 2009)

A limit on the space taken up by images would work better.  Also you have no clue how much text people can stuff in.

Though yeah I guess there are also people whose sigs contain [random] tags with a billion things in them and those are okay  :(  hm


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 24, 2009)

I like the idea of 'your sig must be no higher than x pixels' because it eliminates signatures with a million adoptables in them and the ugly scrollbars that a lot of people complain about. 

*is one of those people with a bajillion images in a random tag*


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 26, 2009)

But -

How will my adoptables live if you're going to just THROW THEM OUT IN THE COLD like poor orphans?!

MY BAAAABIESSSSS


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 27, 2009)

the scrollbars aren't only ugly they take up half my screen and i like to read people's posts not signatures.


----------



## Felidire (Apr 27, 2009)

Why would they post 50 times when they can do this.
I had a strange feeling from the first moment I read that intro..

That dude obviously has no interest in this forum?
Then again it probably happens a lot, I don't visit the intro section very often. =\


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 27, 2009)

Dewgong said:


> the scrollbars aren't only ugly they take up half my screen and i like to read people's posts not signatures.


Switch signatures off?


----------



## Abwayax (Apr 28, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> half the people posting there don't even listen to your criticisms, or just think that you're wrong.


I don't know about y'all, but I think "learn HTML and code it yourself" (which I say to pretty much every freewebs site) is a perfectly valid criticism.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 29, 2009)

> Switch signatures off?


switching sigs off does not discriminate between "good sigs" and "scrollbar sigs".



> I don't know about y'all, but I think "learn HTML and code it yourself" (which I say to pretty much every freewebs site) is a perfectly valid criticism.


it could be the best criticism ever, but what's the damned point if they never listen?


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 30, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> switching sigs off does not discriminate between "good sigs" and "scrollbar sigs".


Well duh, it gets rid of the problem entirely!


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 30, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Well duh, it gets rid of the problem entirely!


but i like looking at some peoples' sigs.

>_>


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, that's your fault, then. :D


----------

